# Chicken breed



## Hannah Pierrotti (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello! Can anyone tell me what breed this is?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Hello Hannah, welcome to the forum. 

I think that the one on the left is probably a blue australorp crossed with a gold laced wyandotte.
The right side is probably a blue andalusian.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like that pattern on them both. 

I have no clue so I'm glad Sylie came along to give you an idea on what she is.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I'm much better with gender than breed lol I will probably be corrected by someone else at some point lol.


----------



## akashsinha (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi,

I think this is Plymouth Rock Chicken Breed. The pattern on this breed indicates that this is Plymouth Rock Chicken.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

hello Akashsinha, the barred rock chicken was not in question but you are right, it is a plymouth barred rock on the far right of that picture.


----------



## Firstman (Aug 7, 2020)

What breed is this ?? Or mix of what ??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks like a mix to me but then I'm known not to get them right.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

How old?, looks pretty young, definitely looks like a cross, but we need to see more pictures, head, tail, legs.


----------



## Firstman (Aug 7, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> How old?, looks pretty young, definitely looks like a cross, but we need to see more pictures, head, tail, legs.


It will be around 4-5 months old.. 
I bought them ending June, they looked around month or more then. 
Supposedly I bought 10 hens. 5 of them did not survive ( tried my best though) and out of 5 left I came to know from this forum one is rooster. 
I am glad i joined.


----------



## Firstman (Aug 7, 2020)

I have a question . Ideally When will a hens start going broody if at all it does


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some breeds go broody very early after beginning to lay, others take longer. And some never.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Depends on the breed, number of birds and hen hierarchy, although that does not imply that dominant hens are broody earlier. When they do become broody, they often tend to go up a few notches in the pecking order, there have been some studies with this.


----------

